# Princess Victoria 137380 GY166/FD50



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Trying to find an answer to a question asked on the Family research forum.
Has anyone got the career details of this Cochrane (yard number 720) built vessel.
Thanks
Roger


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

This what I have Roger Hope it helps...........Andy
*Princess Victoria:* (SN 321) (1916 - 1957) (Steel) 
O.N. 137380. 245g 93n 124.8 x 22.7 x 12.3 feet
82 hp T.3-cyl by Cooper & Greig Ltd Dundee

22.03.1916: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd Selby (Yd.No.720) for Dodds Steam Fishing Co Ltd North Shields as *“Princess Victoria” **SN 321*. 9.1916: Completed. 11.12.1916: Registered at North Shields SN 321. 01.1917: Requisitioned and converted to minesweeper (Ad. No. 3320) and based at Newhaven. 1919: Returned to owners. 1919: Owned by Dodds Steam Fishing Co Ltd Aberdeen (W H Dodds manager). 15.06.1929: North Shields registry closed. 06.1929: Owned by Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Company Fleetwood. 07.06.1929: Registered at Fleetwood FD 50. 14.01.1930: Fleetwood registry closed: 01.1930: Owned by Northern Steam Fishing Co Ltd Grimsby (E Pearson Cleethorpes manager). 01.1930: Registered at Grimsby GY 166. 12.1933: Owned by Sir Thomas Robinson & Son Ltd Grimsby. 01.1934: Renamed *“MARANO”*. 11.1939: Requisitioned as an Auxiliary Patrol Vessel (P.No FY 777). 06.1940: Converted to minesweeper. 05.1942: Owned by J Bennet Grimsby. 01.1945: Returned to Owners. 10.1947: Owned by Shire Trawlers Ltd Grimsby (W A. Bennett manager). 03.1948: Owned by Benjamin Gelcer Cape Town South Africa. Pre 1956: Owned by B Gelcer & Co (Pty) Ltd Cape Town. 04.1957: Stripped of non-ferrous metals and usable materials and sunk by naval gunfire in False Bay.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Many thanks Andy,
Just the ticket.

regards
Roger


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's a photo of her Roger.......at Scarborough

Regards

Steve


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Of her time in Cape Town can anyone confirm/correct her Capetown PLN?
3.1948: Sold to Benjamin Gelcer, Cape Town. Registered at Cape Town(CTA306?). 1953: Owners re-styled B. Gelcer & Co (Pty) Ltd, Cape Town. 1957: Stripped of non-ferrous metals and useable materials. 4.11.1957: Sunk by Naval gunfire in False Bay. 
Gil.


----------



## osta (Feb 27, 2008)

star of freedom fd 215 can any one tell me her fate i think vessel 

caught fire and finally sank not sure if in the minch vessel sailing 

from fwd at the time sk harold /chopper/ harrison 

osta


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Steve Farrow said:


> Here's a photo of her Roger.......at Scarborough
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve,

Regards
Roger


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Roger

Have a look at this I googled...

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/?p=981


David
+


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Didn't do a bad job did we. This is what working together is all about.
Gil.


----------

